# PHP cant send Anything!



## andyplace (May 3, 2006)

Hi, i'm having a problem with the PHP send mail thing. I recently did a full reinstall of windows and before the XP reinstall, PHP could use my mail server to send emails. 

I used outlook to send an email from my mail server which went through successfully. 

My mail server is open relay within my LAN. I downloaded a local smtp server just for the fun of it, and it too could send out emails via outlook.

Now whenever i setup PHP to use my mail server or localhost it will never send an email.

The configuration is as follows.


```
[mail function]
; For Win32 only.
SMTP = vaio
smtp_port = 25

; For Win32 only.
sendmail_from = [email protected]

; For Unix only.  You may supply arguments as well (default: "sendmail -t -i").
;sendmail_path =
```
*Both SMTP servers show no record of an attempt to relay an email.*
Can anyone help me? feel Free to ask for more info.


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

Look to see if there's a file called error.log in the same folder as the PHP file. Look in here to see if there are any specfic errors regarding the sending of mail. Post up the error if you need more help.


----------



## andyplace (May 3, 2006)

Skie said:


> Look to see if there's a file called error.log in the same folder as the PHP file. Look in here to see if there are any specfic errors regarding the sending of mail. Post up the error if you need more help.


Hi, i cant find any error.log files other than my apache log. I looked in my doc-root and c:\php with no luck. 

Here are the recent apache log lines regarding this error.


```
[Mon Jul 17 18:33:51 2006] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library './ext\\php_ifx.dll' - The specified module could not be found.\r, referer: http://localhost/anon.html
[Mon Jul 17 18:33:51 2006] [error] [client 127.0.0.1]  in Unknown on line 0, referer: http://localhost/anon.html
[Mon Jul 17 18:33:51 2006] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library './ext\\php_oci8.dll' - The specified module could not be found.\r, referer: http://localhost/anon.html
[Mon Jul 17 18:33:51 2006] [error] [client 127.0.0.1]  in Unknown on line 0, referer: http://localhost/anon.html
[Mon Jul 17 18:33:51 2006] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library './ext\\php_oracle.dll' - The specified module could not be found.\r, referer: http://localhost/anon.html
[Mon Jul 17 18:33:51 2006] [error] [client 127.0.0.1]  in Unknown on line 0, referer: http://localhost/anon.html
[Mon Jul 17 18:33:51 2006] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library './ext\\php_sqlite.dll' - The specified module could not be found.\r, referer: http://localhost/anon.html
[Mon Jul 17 18:33:51 2006] [error] [client 127.0.0.1]  in Unknown on line 0, referer: http://localhost/anon.html
[Mon Jul 17 18:33:51 2006] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library './ext\\php_sybase_ct.dll' - The specified module could not be found.\r, referer: http://localhost/anon.html
```


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

Usually, the error.log file is located in the same folder as the PHP script that you're using. Try re-installing PHP and see if this helps. I'm wondering if something wasn't installed or wasn't installed properly.


----------



## andyplace (May 3, 2006)

I figured it out, all of my sendmailing scripts had short tags on them. My php configuration had short tags off. Problem solved.


----------

